# trojí okna vs tři okna (druhové číslovky)



## Jagorr

Předem děkuji za pozornost k danému zákeřnému (přinejmenším pro mě) tématu.

1) Jsou oba tvary stejně obvyklé? A co když mluvíme o osmi oknech / osmeru oknech?

2) Ma trojí okna stejný význam jako tři (rozdílných) okna? Nebo je to třeba neurčité množství oken, každé z kterých je sestaveno ze tří oken, tj. "trojí okno" X krát?

3) Peče se trojí chléb. - znamená 3 kusy pečiva, chléb je v jednotném čísle.

    v našem paneláku jsem rozhodut jít jako jeden z dvaceti proti 33 hysterikům, kteří chtějí plastová okna a na vlastní náklady si nechat trojí okna svého bytu přesklít ...
    Trojí okna, jež světlo do kaple přivádí ...   - okno je ve množném čísle.

Proč?

4) A tvoří se množné číslo podstatných jmen po druhových číslovkách následujícím způsobem:
- dvojí, trojí + 1.pád mn.č.;
- čtvero ... desatero - 2.pád mn.č.  ?


----------



## Pavlous

Ahoj,

1) Jsou oba tvary stejně obvyklé? A co když mluvíme o osmi oknech / osmeru oknech?
*O:* Rozhodně ne. Osm oken je současný jazyk. Osmero oken je přinejmenším bizarní 

2) Mají trojí okna stejný význam jako tři (rozdílná) okna? Nebo je to třeba neurčité množství oken, každé z kterých je sestaveno ze tří oken, tj. "trojí okno" X krát?
*O:* Trojí okna jsou tři okna (Zde je třeba být trochu kreativní - pokud chci říct okno složené ze tří menších oken, tak bych to nazval *Trojdílné* okno)

3a) Peče se trojí chléb. - znamená 3 kusy pečiva, chléb je v jednotném čísle.
*O:* Pečou se tři chleby. 
*"Trojí chléb" teprve čeká na svého tvůrce , protože myslím, že neexistuje...

3b)v našem paneláku jsem rozhodut jít jako jeden z dvaceti proti 33 hysterikům, kteří chtějí plastová okna a na vlastní náklady si nechat trojí okna svého bytu přesklít ...
Trojí okna, jež světlo do kaple přivádí ... - okno je ve množném čísle.
Proč?
*O:*  Okna jsou v množném čísle, protože je jich jednoduše víc. Pokud dobře vím, tak trojí okna znamenají tři okna, ale proč někdo píše tímhle způsobem nechápu.

4) A tvoří se množné číslo podstatných jmen po druhových číslovkách následujícím způsobem:
- dvojí, trojí + 1.pád mn.č.;
- čtvero ... desatero - 2.pád mn.č. ?
*O:* Dvojí a trojí okna jsou 1.pád
Čtvero, desatero knih, písní atd. Je 2.pád


----------



## Jagorr

Děkuji za odpovědi, Pavlouse !

Z jakého důvodu jsou trojí okna ve množném, trojí chléb - v jednotném čísle?


----------



## Pavlous

Jagorr said:


> Děkuji za odpovědi, Pavlouse !
> 
> Z jakého důvodu jsou trojí okna ve množném, trojí chléb - v jednotném čísle?


Můj nejlepší tip je, že je to stylistický záměr (např. může se to rýmovat s něčím). Osobně bych tyto slova použil, kdybych psal o nějaké postavě, která zažívá dobrodružství třeba ve středověku. Text z našich pohádek: *Za devatero horami, devatero řekami... (Překlad: Za devíti)**

*sedmero horami - může být


----------



## Jagorr

Pokud je to jenom stylistický záměr, je gramaticky správně říct rovněž _trojí chléby _a _trojí okno _?


----------



## Pavlous

Jagorr said:


> Pokud je to jenom stylistický záměr, je gramaticky správně říct rovněž _trojí chléby _a _trojí okno _?


Popravdě, pokud se chystáte psát nějaký historický román, tak to použijte. Jinak je to bezpředmětné  , protože takhle opravdu nikdo nemluví!

Psal jsem, že můj nejlepší tip je, že je to stylistický záměr.
Pokud je z nějakého důvodu častější psát "trojí chléb", tak bych se toho držel.
U "trojího okna" bych namítl, že je možno zaměnit s "trojitým oknem". A může vzniknout nedorozumění.


----------

